# Linux-Server



## BassBox (4. März 2011)

hallo,
ich würde gerne meinen "Server" auf linux umrüsten. Der Server ist ein tower-pc mit 
2*ca. 2ghz 1GB ram, 500GB,200GB,20GB Festplattenund Windows XP mit Servicepack 3.
Ich hatte die 500 und 200 gb platten im netztwerk freigegeben, Teamviewer zum datenzugriff über das internet und zur Fernbedinung installiert und ein selbstgeschriebenes programm welches übers netzwerk verschicke Batchdateien ausführt draufgespielt als ersatzt für für serverfunktionen. Jetzt will ich das ganze per Linux regeln, da ich gehört hab das Linux-server schneller und sicherer sind, zumal ich mir überlegt habe einen webserver daraus zu machen. Leider kenne ich mich mit Linux nicht aus und hab auch keine ahnung welche distribution ich nutzten soll. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Distribution geeignet ist und wie ich damit zugriff mit windows-pcs auf die festplatten konfiguriren kann und so was wie ftp (zugriff nur mit passwort),Teamspeak,mailsammelstelle (mails werden als dateien auf einer der festplatten gespeichert) und vieleicht sogar einen webserver. Ich habe keine ahnung von Linux und bin auch bereit zusatztsoftware zu schreiben. Wäre echt net wenn mir jeman helfen kann.
Danke im voraus,
LG BassBox


----------



## deepthroat (4. März 2011)

Hi.


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> ich würde gerne meinen "Server" auf linux umrüsten. Der Server ist ein tower-pc mit
> 2*ca. 2ghz 1GB ram, 500GB,200GB,20GB Festplattenund Windows XP mit Servicepack 3.
> Ich hatte die 500 und 200 gb platten im netztwerk freigegeben, Teamviewer zum datenzugriff über das internet und zur Fernbedinung installiert und ein selbstgeschriebenes programm welches übers netzwerk verschicke Batchdateien ausführt draufgespielt als ersatzt für für serverfunktionen. Jetzt will ich das ganze per Linux regeln, da ich gehört hab das Linux-server schneller und sicherer sind, zumal ich mir überlegt habe einen webserver daraus zu machen. Leider kenne ich mich mit Linux nicht aus und hab auch keine ahnung welche distribution ich nutzten soll. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Distribution geeignet ist


Das ist im Prinzip egal. Such dir eine aus: Ubuntu, Debian, Redhat, OpenSuSE etc.

Ich habe einige ausprobiert und bin letztendlich bei Debian-basierten Distros hängengeblieben. (Ubuntu)


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> und wie ich damit zugriff mit windows-pcs auf die festplatten konfiguriren kann


Stichwort: Samba 


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> und so was wie ftp (zugriff nur mit passwort)


Stichwort: SSH  (läuft out-of-the-box wenn es installiert ist)


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> ,Teamspeak


z.B. VNC oder Teamspeak


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> ,mailsammelstelle (mails werden als dateien auf einer der festplatten gespeichert)


z.B. postfix oder exim4 installieren


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> und vieleicht sogar einen webserver


z.B. Apache oder nginx oder lighttpd oder ...

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (4. März 2011)

THX. Das hilft mir mal ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## BassBox (4. März 2011)

sorry für das doppeltposting aber ich weiß nicht welches ubuntu ich nehmen soll. Da gibts ne home und ne server Edition, aber ich weiß nicht ob die server Edition das ist was ich will.


----------



## zerix (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich würde dir die Desktop-Edition empfehlen. Da du Anfänger bist, wäre die Umstellung zu krass, wenn du nur auf Konsole arbeiten müsstest. Wobei ich dir empfehle auch bei dem Desktop-System genau das zu tun. 

Bei dem Server kann man eine grafische Oberfläche zwar nachträglich installieren, sie ist aber von Haus aus nicht dabei. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## BassBox (4. März 2011)

ok. Was ist da eigentlich konkret der Unterschied? Hat der server tools die die Desktop-edition nicht hat?
Und empfilt sich es 32 oder 64 bit zu laden?


----------



## deepthroat (4. März 2011)

Hi.





BassBox hat gesagt.:


> ok. Was ist da eigentlich konkret der Unterschied? Hat der server tools die die Desktop-edition nicht hat?


Ein Server ist per Definition eine "dicke" Maschine. Dein System ist definitiv kein Server. 

Es gibt für Desktop und Server die gleichen Softwarepakete. Man kann aus einer Server-Installation eine Desktop-Installation machen und umgekehrt.

Server verwendet andere Einstellungen, einen anderen Installer, evlt. einen anderen Kernel als Standard (auf einem Server kommt es nicht auf schicke Grafik an, Sound, TV Karten Treiber o.ä.)


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> Und empfilt sich es 32 oder 64 bit zu laden?


Auf deiner Maschine (bei deinem Anwendungsfall)? Auf keinen Fall 64Bit.

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (4. März 2011)

warum nicht? Der prozessor ist durch aus für 64Bit ausgelegt


----------



## BassBox (5. März 2011)

ich habe mit Samba den zugriff auf die festplatte eingestellt. Der Server ist von Windows aus nicht im Netztwerk zu sehen und wenn ich ihn direkt mit dem explorrer anspreche ( \\server ) dann muss ich name und Passwort eingeben. Ich habe diese mehrfach überprüft sie sin volkommen korrekt trotztden krige ich keinen Zugriff.

Ich habe Apache installiert habe aber keine ahnung wo ich es finde und wie ich es Konfigurire.


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2011)

BassBox hat gesagt.:


> warum nicht? Der prozessor ist durch aus für 64Bit ausgelegt


Was bringt dir denn 64bit?

64bit Programme haben einen erweiterten Adressraum. Dadurch belegen Zeiger statt 32 Bit natürlich 64 Bit. Das führt dazu das Programme mehr Speicher benötigen.

64bit macht Sinn wenn man den erweiteren Adressraum oder die "number crunching" Funktionen benutzen möchte.


BassBox hat gesagt.:


> ich habe mit Samba den zugriff auf die festplatte eingestellt. Der Server ist von Windows aus nicht im Netztwerk zu sehen und wenn ich ihn direkt mit dem explorrer anspreche ( \\server ) dann muss ich name und Passwort eingeben. Ich habe diese mehrfach überprüft sie sin volkommen korrekt trotztden krige ich keinen Zugriff.


Dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht. Zeig deine Konfiguration.

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (5. März 2011)

**** meine Konfiguration? ganz einfach hab einen Ordner hinzugefügt ,lese und schreibrechte für mich erteilt ende.


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2011)

BassBox hat gesagt.:


> **** meine Konfiguration? ganz einfach hab einen Ordner hinzugefügt ,lese und schreibrechte für mich erteilt ende.


Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 15. Danke!

Was *genau* hast du installiert, was genau hast du gemacht? Wo hast du einen Ordner hinzugefügt, mit welchem Programm. Details bitte.

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (5. März 2011)

ich in einen schritt weiter gekommen. ich habe jetzt zugriff aber samba verweigert mir den zugriff auf die ordner. Windows sagt dann immer da ich nicht die berächtigung dazu hätte.


----------



## Navy (6. März 2011)

Zum Einen musst Du für Samba explizit User erstellen und Passwörter vergeben – per default werden nicht die Linuxaccounts verwendet. Mach

```
smbpasswd -a bassbox
```
um den User „bassbox“ hinzuzufügen

Zum Anderen weiß Dein Windows nicht, dass im Netz ein Rechner der IP $FOO unter dem Namen $BAR exitstiert. Dafür solltest Du Dich entweder ins Thema  „Samba“ und „WinS“ einlesen, oder Deinem lokalen DNS-Server sagen, wie Dein Rechner heißt.  

Zu guter Letzt der Hinweis, dass Du uns bei Problemen sagen solltest welches Linux Du nutzt (sorry, wenn ich das überlesen haben sollte) und ggf. das entsprechende Config-File mit den relevanten Stellen anhängen. Damit kann man Dir schneller helfen.


----------



## BassBox (6. März 2011)

ich verwende Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition. Ich habe gerade Herausgefunden: wenn ich in Samba einen Neuen User erstelle und ein Passwort eingebe und das ganze dann speichere und wieder öffne ist mein passwort auf einmal 3 stelle kürzer und wenn ich das ganze noch mal mach passiert das gleiche. Jetzt ist es so wenn ich mit windows \\server anspreche sagt mir Windows das ich keinen zugriff hätte. Und wo ist das Konfigurations file? Ich arbeite gerade auf Basis der Graphischen oberfläche da ich mich mit linux zu schlecht auskenne. Kann mir jeman Erklären wie mal Apache2 über den Linux Termanal konfiguriert? Ich will das die dateien in einem Bestimmten Ordner im Internet zur verfügung stehen.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
LG
BassBox


----------

